# horses shoes pattern



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

row 1 =k1 *yfwd,k3,sl1,k2tog,psso,k3,yfwd,k1,*
row 2 and alt rows purl
row 3 =k1,*yfwd,k2,sl1,k2tog,psso,k2,yfwd,k2*
row5=k1,*k2,yfwd,k1,sl1,k2tog,psso,k1,yfwd,k3,
row 7 =k1,*k3,yfwd,sl1,k2tog,psso,yfwd,k4*
used size 3 .25 needles 
4ply wool cast 73 sts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find my copy of Mon Tricot, but I am sure this pattern is as old as the hills.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't find my copy of Mon Tricot, but I am sure this pattern is as old as the hills.


I do not know what you mean?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you saying it is an original?


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Mon Tricot is an old knitting magazine. This pattern was probably shown in one of the patterns in one of the copies. I have also recently knitted a babies cardigan with this pattern on.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

It's a cool pattern. Just wish the instructions were a tad more detailed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you saying it is an original?


I am sorry I don't really understand what you getting at, the pattern is from a book of pattern sts I am sure its an original pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just was not sure if you were claiming to have invented it- because I know I have used this pattern in Aran work for instance. I just can't find my knitting bible- I thought I was moving to Sydney and have obviously put it somewhere stupid- no offense mean't.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

siouxann said:


> It's a cool pattern. Just wish the instructions were a tad more detailed. Thanks for sharing.


sorry dear I am not what you call a knitter I try myself I wrote it how I made it maybe some one can explain better


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just was not sure if you were claiming to have invented it- because I know I have used this pattern in Aran work for instance. I just can't find my knitting bible- I thought I was moving to Sydney and have obviously put it somewhere stupid- no offense mean't.


I never claimed that, nor stating that I did invented myself
no offence taking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I failed to say is, that it is a lovely little cap, and would suit many- it looks beautifully light.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely. thank you


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Cute pattern. Thanks.


----------



## zin76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.Looks lovely. What size is the hat? Cast 73st is for baby hat?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Ot is my next project.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

I would like more details: number of repeats, finished size of hat, yarn used, etc.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

333pet said:


> row 1 =k1 *yfwd,k3,sl1,k2tog,psso,k3,yfwd,k1,*
> row 2 and alt rows purl
> row 3 =k1,*yfwd,k2,sl1,k2tog,psso,k2,yfwd,k2*
> row5=k1,*k2,yfwd,k1,sl1,k2tog,psso,k1,yfwd,k3,
> ...


Needle size: is that 3.25 mm???? I am ignoramous when it comes to mm sizing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to show how sleepy I am, I thought this really was a pattern for shoes to put on horses' hooves. I also thought that was an insane thing to do - they'd get worn out in no time. Fortunately, somebody referred to it as a hat, and the light went on for me. 

It's very pretty, whether it's original or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JCF said:


> Needle size: is that 3.25 mm???? I am ignoramous when it comes to mm sizing.


That will be mm. or a US 3 according to my gauge.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Julie. Really appreciate it. Unfortunately mm. is not taught in our schools, but then again I refuse to admit how long it's been since I was there. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JCF said:


> Thanks Julie. Really appreciate it. Unfortunately mm. is not taught in our schools, but then again I refuse to admit how long it's been since I was there. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

again,many thanks for sharing the pattern.I have used the feather stitch you shared and it looks great.why can people not just say thanks and leave everything else be??


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

zin76 said:


> Thank you for sharing.Looks lovely. What size is the hat? Cast 73st is for baby hat?


baby new born


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

more questions: round needles or straight? have you seen this pattern in larger sizes for children and/or adults? i knit for 3-10 year olds for my son's hospital in Cleveland


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you. You have given me an idea and a basis for a hat to work on for my nieces and nephews. We live in Indianapolis, IN , USA, and our professional football team logo is a horse shoe. We are nutso for "The Indianapolis Colts", and if I can make a cute hat for game days I will be voted best aunt ----- of the moment 



333pet said:


> row 1 =k1 *yfwd,k3,sl1,k2tog,psso,k3,yfwd,k1,*
> row 2 and alt rows purl
> row 3 =k1,*yfwd,k2,sl1,k2tog,psso,k2,yfwd,k2*
> row5=k1,*k2,yfwd,k1,sl1,k2tog,psso,k1,yfwd,k3,
> ...


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

JCF said:


> Needle size: is that 3.25 mm???? I am ignoramous when it comes to mm sizing.


hi yes the needles 3. 25mm


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

mawsk 54 said:


> again,many thanks for sharing the pattern.I have used the feather stitch you shared and it looks great.why can people not just say thanks and leave everything else be??


many thanks dear I think people think with their mind not their heart { first I slap you then I hug you } I am a beginner trying my best and like to share with others as no one I know is interesting on knitting


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

kathybates said:


> more questions: round needles or straight? have you seen this pattern in larger sizes for children and/or adults? i knit for 3-10 year olds for my son's hospital in Cleveland


I used straight needles yes you can use the pattern on what ever size you wish with bigger needles like size5.50mm=5 with 8ply wool for kids and adults


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You have come to the right place for making friends and finding like minded people to share with. Welcome, and thanks again. 



333pet said:


> many thanks dear I am a beginner trying my best and like to share with others as no one I know is interesting on knitting


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

dandylion said:


> You have come to the right place for making friends and finding like minded people to share with. Welcome, and thanks again.


Thank you


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

333pet said:


> I am sorry I don't really understand what you getting at, the pattern is from a book of pattern sts I am sure its an original pattern


There has just been a misunderstanding here...
This pattern is shown under User Submitted, which usually means the pattern has been made up by the user who submitted it....
Perhaps the instructions should have gone in under Links and Resources.
Either way it is a lovely pattern, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

I do not like that comment! Should not matter where it shows up - you never intimated you had created it.

Am wondering, so I could convert it to a larger size: what is the
number of repeats between the **s?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

kathybates said:


> I do not like that comment! Should not matter where it shows up - you never intimated you had created it.
> 
> Am wondering, so I could convert it to a larger size: what is the
> number of repeats between the **s?


Another misunderstanding......so user submitted doesn't mean it is the original pattern of the submitter?
My apologies for opening my mouth before reading what the user submitted section was for.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

not to worry from my standpoint! not even sure what misunderstanding was - as I never gave any thought to what section was what!
still curious what the number of repeats is between the **s - as I could then possibly convert the pattern to more stitches and a larger needle size


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

I like to say that I never put the pattern in that section admin changed it to user- Submitted How -tos but 

it gets me thinking if I put another pattern on site its a slap in the face I thought I can be happy to share








i


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it is time to put that topic to rest. You did not do
anything either knowingly or maliciously.

Meanwhile, back to the number of stitches between **s or number of repeats in the pattern as written


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

333pet said:


> I like to say that I never put the pattern in that section admin changed it to user- Submitted How -tos but
> 
> it gets me thinking if I put another pattern on site its a slap in the face I thought I can be happy to share
> 
> ...


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

still hoping for the number of repeats so I can determine how
many stitches there are between the asterisks.
I should be able to deduce the number of stitches, but have
never been able to do so. 
I posted a pattern on Knitting Paradise approx. a year ago requesting the calculation of how many stitches the pattern was requesting between *s.
(footnote - turned out there had been a misprint, so the confusion was somewhat legitimate)
If I remember correctly and you are from Australia, we were comenting recently how excellent the food was in Sydney, especially in the revitalized harbor - think called Darling Harbor.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

kathybates said:


> still hoping for the number of repeats so I can determine how
> many stitches there are between the asterisks.
> I should be able to deduce the number of stitches, but have
> never been able to do so.
> ...


please try pattern first you will understand better anyhow k1 then there is 10 sts from * to * very easy one's you try if you have 71 sts you end up with 7 pattern lines hope you understand me


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

333pet said:


> please try pattern first you will understand better anyhow k1 then there is 10 sts from * to * very easy one's you try


and yes I am from Sydney our city is very nice and the food and people are friendly


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Just noticed that 10 sts. between**s with one on the beginning adds up to 71 sts. - pattern reads 73


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

not to worry just do 71sts or as needed as long you have multiply by 10 sts plus 1 st


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you! will give it a shot - to get a feel for the design and size - on fewer stitches


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

kathybates said:


> thank you! will give it a shot - to get a feel for the design and size - on fewer stitches


you be right keep on knitting


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! need a pattern for that sweater, too
Have been knitting for charity - Warmth for Warriors - uses some fabulous wool I purchased in Canada - can smell the lanolin Was manufactured for fishermen
I also knit for 3-10 year olds at my Son's hospital in Cleveland (called the Midwest, but actually only 1/2 of the way across from the east coast) where it gets bitter cold.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

correction: 1/3 of the way across (1/2 WOULD be Midwest!)


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

kathybates said:


> Wow! need a pattern for that sweater, too
> Have been knitting for charity - Warmth for Warriors - uses some fabulous wool I purchased in Canada - can smell the lanolin Was manufactured for fishermen
> I also knit for 3-10 year olds at my Son's hospital in Cleveland (called the Midwest, but actually only 1/2 of the way across from the east coast) where it gets bitter cold.


hi that is the sweater I just finished I gathered together, it is nice of you to knit for charity I will post the pattern later


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

I will look forward to it - enjoy a change from my hats (and some 18" square baby blankets)


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

kathybates said:


> I will look forward to it - enjoy a change from my hats (and some 18" square baby blankets)


I am knitting a pizzy hat at the moment for my youngest GD I be starting a baby blanket 18" next that be to morrow I like to use any pattern I fancy there is so many nice patterns I get overwhelmed


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Have no idea what "pizzy" means! probably belongs in my English/English dictionary from living in England 50 years ago. Still find new words - and many new pronuciations!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

kathybates said:


> Have no idea what "pizzy" means! probably belongs in my English/English dictionary from living in England 50 years ago. Still find new words - and many new pronuciations!


I am sorry it should be pixie hood I get so exited that I want to write quick


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

really would like the pattern for what we call a "cardigan".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Lara, thought you might be interested to see my own piece in this stitch 'horses shoes' knitted in 2011, hope all goes well in Canberra!


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Please send me the basic pattern - lost track of the one sent me or rather lost tract of the decreases
Looks similar to the feather and fan - is it?


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

Forgot to say how scrumptious the shawl looks!
or rather elegant - many adjectives are possible....


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lara, thought you might be interested to see my own piece in this stitch 'horses shoes' knitted in 2011, hope all goes well in Canberra!


Hi that is very nice well knitted the wool you used made it more special the pattern really stands out, all good here in Canberra accordingly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a lovely design, isn't it? Glad all is well!


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

although 3.25 mm IS a US size 3, 5.5 is a size 9-have just
finished one of my baby blankets using "9"s.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi glad you finished one blanket did you put it on site so we all can see ?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Just to show how sleepy I am, I thought this really was a pattern for shoes to put on horses' hooves. I also thought that was an insane thing to do - they'd get worn out in no time. Fortunately, somebody referred to it as a hat, and the light went on for me.
> 
> It's very pretty, whether it's original or not.


LOL. I thought I was the only one who did that. I would be going to sleep thinking how I could spin steel wool.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

similar to my experience with Facebook! have not a clue how to
put the pattern on - altho is a simple basketweave pattern done
in threes *- 6 garter stitches on side borders, 12 garter bottom
rows- 9 blocks across of 9 stitches each and 12 rows of these blocks vertically and 9 "sets" vertically of these blocks. Finished measurement was 24" square - never know what to expect!
My goal had been 18-20". Next one will be blocks of 7 stitches that are probably 10 rows high (if that produces a square).
*have knit many prayer shawls and find myself doing 3s whenever possible


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

there is a large post just in today's Digest, Lara, which you might be interested to see- includes your 'horse shoe' pattern- topic titled 'The Same but Different Shetland Lace in a European Context'. A lot of historical information, as well as the different cultural aspects!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> there is a large post just in today's Digest, Lara, which you might be interested to see- includes your 'horse shoe' pattern- topic titled 'The Same but Different Shetland Lace in a European Context'. A lot of historical information, as well as the different cultural aspects!


Hi hope you enjoyed your stay when you where in Sydney, thanks for the info but can not see it, what 's the topic called as I opened latest subject but can't see what to click on


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

333pet said:


> Hi hope you enjoyed your stay when you where in Sydney, thanks for the info but can not see it, what 's the topic called as I opened latest digest but can't see what to click on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

333pet said:


> Hi hope you enjoyed your stay when you where in Sydney, thanks for the info but can not see it, what 's the topic called as I opened latest subject but can't see what to click on


I did not get over, in the end! 
the link is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208523-1html

J

edit- it is a huge document- you will probably prefer to read rather than print it all . It is something like 43 pages long- but the bit that may interest you is under Shetland Lace.


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

tried that link - that contained Shetland lace, but was told was not available

Also, my 1st comment on that page: my 9 horizontal blocks alternated stockinette and reverse stockinette stitch, then
reversed on even # rows


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks for your trouble but tried it saying not available same as Kathy, would love to see what is about ,hope is all good with you take care.....Lara..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

333pet said:


> thanks for your trouble but tried it saying not available same as Kathy, would love to see what is about ,hope is all good with you take care.....Lara..


Dear Lara,
I found it again- through googling elizabeth lovick- and clicking on the reference to knitting paradise. there is quite a bit available about her- she is also on Ravelry and has an etsy shop too. Hope this helps- otherwise if you want to follow it up- perhaps you could PM me - and I can post you a photocopy of the relevant passage!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just was not sure if you were claiming to have invented it- because I know I have used this pattern in Aran work for instance. I just can't find my knitting bible- I thought I was moving to Sydney and have obviously put it somewhere stupid- no offense mean't.


I didn't know stitch patterns were copyrighted also! I thought stitch patterns are free for anyone in the world to use.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely baby hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------

